# Another Great One / Must See!!!!!



## oldfart36 (Apr 13, 2016)

This popped up this morning while I was going thru CL! Man people amaze me! Just love the description!!!


http://wichita.craigslist.org/bik/5524190914.html

Vintage antique Peugeot bike very good shape - $1800 (Wichita)

This is a vintage cruiser antique bike it is very good shape it has been kept inside serious inquiries no intelligent offer refused myself to go through divorce and to get my psych meds


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2016)

Takes all kinds (of whacked out people).


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2016)

OUCH!!   Poor guy.


Mike


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2016)

Seller did say they needed psych meds.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 13, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 304882
> 
> This popped up this morning while I was going thru CL! Man people amaze me! Just love the description!!!
> 
> ...



At least he's an honest man.....regarding his medication!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2016)

you would think if your asking $1800 at least he could show the bike, nice badge thou!!


----------



## zephyrblau (May 16, 2016)

his number is a little tall for a 70's bike boom era PX-10 (MSRP $195) maybe his meds have effected his vision ? ...or is this just another attempt to curry sympathy ?


----------

